# Toilet trained!



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

We were going to get Priscilla on the toilet training thing soon as we figure she is about a year old (although we're unsure as we only got her in Nov from a pet store and vet can only guess). 

Well... she's trained herself! I thought it was chance at first but it's been about a week now and always in the same place! I'm very impressed. I'd give her a gold star but I wouldn't know where to stick it...


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL congrats!!!! wow your lucky, ppl say most hegdies are hard, if not impossible to train, let alone to have them do it on their own  good gob, and again congrats!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

It's great isn't it?
All of mine trained themselves this way, I just added a "litter box" lined with paper towels and some how they knew what I wanted them to use it for. Even my 10 week old baby done it the first night I had her, and the girl I got her from said that she was "Thinking" of trying to litter train her's.

Although one of mine has recently UN-Trained herself for some reason. she insists on going in her house :shock: I think she got shy since her cage is pretty much open. Need to make her an out house I guess :?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> It's great isn't it?
> All of mine trained themselves this way, I just added a "litter box" lined with paper towels and some how they knew what I wanted them to use it for. Even my 10 week old baby done it the first night I had her, and the girl I got her from said that she was "Thinking" of trying to litter train her's.
> 
> Although one of mine has recently UN-Trained herself for some reason. she insists on going in her house :shock: I think she got shy since her cage is pretty much open. Need to make her an out house I guess :?


One of mine is the same way. She recently untrained herself after being so perfect for the past few months. She started going everywhere BUT her litter box, including her house, so I switched things up and gave her a tray with paper towel to pee on under the wheel and a littler box with yesterday's news in one of the corners she was pooping in. Now she always goes on the paper towel or in the litter box, and only occassionaly pees inbetween the two.

So hopefully making a new potty works for yours too! 
Maybe you could try and cover up the top of the side of the cage she goes in with a blankie so she feels like she has a little more privacy? Otherwise you could design cute little hedgie outhouses and sell them :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I will try the blankie. 
She refuses to use a wheel so can't try that one. She'd rather run laps in her pen.
I've tried several little tray's and even just a paper towel and she still don't want it.
And now she Only goes in her house!  So I have to change her blanket in her house every day. 
I've got a little plastic box I'm going to cut the end out of and try to get her to use it since it has sides. :? 
I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Shelbys Mom said:


> I will try the blankie.
> She refuses to use a wheel so can't try that one. She'd rather run laps in her pen.
> I've tried several little tray's and even just a paper towel and she still don't want it.
> And now she Only goes in her house!  So I have to change her blanket in her house every day.
> ...


Good luck! She sounds like a picky hedgie, mine can be the same way. Sometimes it just takes time for them to adjust! Try moving the poop into the box. If you use liners you can even soak up the pee with a paper towel and place the paper towel in the litter box. I know it's kinda of gross but that how I taught mine to only pee on paper towels for the most part.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

She is a picky hedgie! she's the one that will only eat meal worms if I cut them up for her :roll: 
I do that with the poop never tried that with the pee though I will give that a try.
Thanks


----------

